# Role play for couples (any ideas?)



## ad-havoc (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm thinking of doing some roleplay with my partner but not sure what and how to proceed

list of ideas at the moment:

employer - job applicant 
(an interview that gone from needy to desperate)

doctor - nurse
(a body check that had gone terribly wrong)

a plumber - sex-starved housewife
(you got the picture)

and............. i run out of ideas!

any input will be appreciated thankyou!:smthumbup:


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Delivery guy-housewife 

Teacher- student

Sorry I'm lacking in this area. We haven't done much role playing. That's all I got lol


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe try this thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/61185-who-you-anyway.html


----------

